# Ipod adapter connect to SAT harness?



## Cndnmax (Dec 13, 2009)

Is there an Ipod adapter that can connect to the SAT wires that are routed to the trunk? I want to replace my XM receiver with an Ipod adapter without taking apart the dash. would that be possible?


----------



## mike malinconico (Jan 21, 2010)

Try icarkits.com


----------

